# laser treatment of renal pelvis tumor



## pamannette (Sep 24, 2013)

I cannot find a code for laser treatment of a renal pelvis tumor? Has anyone coded this in the past?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 12, 2013)

It depends on the method used to get to the tumor.  If you could provide some additional information, someone might be able to give you some direction.  I have seen renal pelvic tumors treated with a cystourethroscopy with ureteroscopy, 52354 (I don't have my book in front of me?)


----------

